# 29 gallon possible stocking list



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I would at least keep otocinclus in a group of 3. They are a social animal and so are corys. Keep corys around 4.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok I might do a group of one or the other one those depending on if I decide to put driftwood in the tank. Do you think the two pairs of cichlids will work?


----------



## riddik1 (Sep 4, 2010)

i wouldnt suggest 2 cichlid pairs in a 29 even if they are small. as soon as spawning time comes they will fight and fight and fight......


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

i would get 

2 german blue rams
15 of some shoaling fish
3 ottos


----------



## sp33drhno (Jan 8, 2009)

i agree with vadim, but i'd get another female ram or apisto if you want to have a breeding pair. a 29 gallon doesn't really have a big enough footprint for both dwarf cichlids and corys as they both prefer the lower regions.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

That's actually my stocking plan for my 37 gallon. 2 german blue rams, 20 harlequin rasbora, 3 ottos.​


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

what if i threw the corys out of the mix would that make much difference?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If your goal is to breed the cichlids then I'd leave out the Cories- they tend to go after eggs and thus get beat up by the protective parents. If you stuck with just one dwarf cichlid then I think some cories would be fine.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't really care too much if they breed. I know people say thats the best way to enjoy them (their spawning activities and parenting). I don't have the time to breed them though. 

Could I do this....
1 male x Apistogramma agassizii (Apistogramma agassizii) 
1 male x Cockatoo Apisto (Apistogramma cacatuoides) 
or 
1 male x Cockatoo Apisto (Apistogramma cacatuoides) 
1 male x Blue Ram (Mikrogeophagus ramirezi)
with the other fish on my lists.
Or would the males just bicker.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't think I'd try mixing them in that small a tank. Maybe in a 55gal, but in a 29gal there's just not a lot of room for each male to stake out its own territory- it's very likely the subdominant male would end up getting the short end of the stick and end up the brunt of aggression, bullying, etc.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok so I think I'm leaning towards a harem of one of the types of SA cichlids on my list. Not sure what to do yet as far as otos and/ or cories. Since I'm not planning on breeding I don't care if the cories eat the eggs but I also dont want the cories torn up by the parents.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

If you have a male and a female cichlid together in the same tank chances are very good that they'll spawn (that or they'll kill each other... in a tank that small those are the 2 most likely outcomes, though occasionally you'll get a pair that will co-exist without spawning.) Have a Plan B if you decide on a harem- there's not much room for the "third wheel" to escape protective parents any more than there is for Cories to do the same.


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

I guess my thinking was when i buy them I may not be buying a mated pair. so if i got a harem there would be two female to choose from then if trouble broke out against the 3rd wheel I could possibly move her to my other tank, although its only 10 gallons and is pretty much stocked. so i'm pretty hesitant to do that. most likely I'd try to sell her or give her away to someone local.

but if i'm better off just getting 1 male and 1 female from the get go, i'll do that.

I'm just not sure what to do. never dealt with cichlids before I've always had run of the mill peaceful community fish.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

The best way to end up with a mated pair is definitely to start off with a small group, let them pair up on their own, and then rehome the ones "left out."


----------



## kamikazi (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks for all the help and putting up with my questions. too bad i cant get a bigger tank. b/c I love all three of those types of SA cichlids. I know I'm going to have a hard time deciding which to go with. Agassizii, ramirez or cockatoo's:eek5:

any notes about any of types to help me narrow it down would be welcome. or if you just wanna comment on which you would choose.


----------



## adamprice271 (Jun 10, 2006)

I like apisogramma borelli. I'd say go for one of the apistos. GBRs IME, are not as hardy(I wouldn't keep them in a tank less than 3 months old) and the Apistos get larger. I'd do them, 5 Otos, 6 peppered cories, and a group of 12 Neons or Cardinals....yeah, that's what I'd do. 

Adam


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd take a pragmatic approach to your choice and pick whichever one you can find that seems to be the best quality stock for the best deal.


----------



## Fish Fan (Sep 6, 2010)

I wouldnt put two pairs of dwarf cichlids in the same tank for fear of one pair breeding.


----------



## Kwazar (Apr 23, 2010)

Dont know what selection for dwarf cichlids is like in NC, but down here in Alabama its definitely not the best. I'm planning on getting a couple for my 29 in a few months from southernapistos.com, I've seen some fish from these guys in the past and they look really good. As if you wanted MORE options ha...


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

kamikazi said:


> My main thinking was giving each level of the aquarium so activity.


This is a good idea, but it didn't work for me. Most of my fish stay at the bottom of the tank. Not sure why. I have 72-watts of light in a 29-gallon tank, but I don't think that's excessive. Tank temperature is around 79.5.


----------

